

Offer HN: Website/UI Redesign - ashraful

Hi. My name is Ashraful. I am a freelance web designer (madebyargon.com) and I have some free time on my hands so I am offering a free web/UI design to HN members. I am doing this completely free of charge. Just email me your project details.<p>Please email me at inlith@gmail.com and put "Offer HN" in the subject.<p>Note: I will take on a maximum of 2 projects that I'll work on for free.I am also taking on paid projects, so if you have a project you want me to work on, feel free to get in touch.<p>Thanks
======
tzaman
Awesome, email sent :)

